# New 'Major Taylor' Adjustable Extension Pista Stem



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

In searching for a 30s/40s adjustable extension stem for my new track project bike, I came across this new production LDG stem in polished stainless steel with an anodized aluminum sliding clamp. I ordered one and it arrived Thursday.

I LOVE this stem!


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

Soooo beautiful, more pic's please and thank you?
-R-


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The frameset it's going on is a 1940 Paramount that's at Waterford for restoration right now, so I put the stem and handlebar on a road bike to make sure I could get the adjustment range I was looking for and took the picture. The road bike is a chrome plated 1972 Paramount P15-9, and here's a picture. It's pretty blingy.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet,,,,, I can't wait to see that


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is it more for the style/look, or are you actually gonna adjust it for different disciplines?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> is it more for the style/look, or are you actually gonna adjust it for different disciplines?


Style/look, Fred. The project I'm going to use it on is a 1940 Paramount and the frameset is currently at Waterford getting the full restoration treatment. Original Schwinn stems looked similar, but they're rare with prices in the stratosphere. This is a reasonable facsimile for a relatively bargain basement price of $149.

Here's what the original unobtainium stem looks like.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Waterford e-mailed me this morning with snapshots of the frameset now that it's out of the paint shop and ready to ship. I am STOKED. I've been collecting all the bits to make it ridable.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Simply beautiful......


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Simply beautiful......


Thanks, Dave. Besides the stem and handlebars, here are the other bits I've picked up for the build. Once I get the frameset back, it won't take very long to put everything together.


----------

